# New to chickens and coops



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

This is my coop that I built from all scrap pieces. Since this pic I have added plexyglass(spelling) to the wired sides up to two inches from the tops. I left it two inches lower for air. I put it on there to keep wind from blowing through to coop at night and during summer thunderstorms. Now I'm thinking it might be too much and keep the coop too hot inside for my red stars. They are 3 weeks old and still in the brooder. Any help or ideas would be great. I'm in Virginia and its in the 70's here now with the summer heat coming fast.Winters stay in the 20's and 30's here. maybe take the glass off for summer and put it back in cold weather? I've seen commercial sold coops that are fully inclosed so that made me think this would be ok? Please help.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you make it to where you can remove to plexi glass but put it back on easily if a storm comes in ? Also for winter you may want more than plexi glass, like made wood sides.


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

How much snow do you get in the winter? The structure is far enough off the ground where it won't become covered right?


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

The biggest snow we've had around here in a while was about a foot. If it gets higher I will have to get out a shovel.


----------

